# Bonefish Hooks



## Greenpeter (Mar 5, 2019)

I’ve been using Tiemco 811s for bonefish flies size 4-8 and I’ve had some issues re straightening. What do you consider to be the best hook for tying flies on?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Can’t speak for anyone else but I’ve broken enough of the 811 hooks that I don’t use them any more... For me it was back to the old standard Mustad 34007... The ones I had trouble with were all brittle and would break rather than bend.

Can’t remember how many dozens and dozens of bonefish bugs I’ve tied for shops back when I was tying commercially (started in 1979...). My first shop order came from John Donnell who ran an Orvis shop then. This was long before the Walker Key Chronicles TV show.

At any rate I’ve never had the slightest problem with bonefish up to ten pounds using them. I sharpen each one before tying and mash down the barbs in any that I’m handing to an angler (but must admit that I haven’t guided for bonefish in more than ten years now). Most of our small flies are meant for baby tarpon these days...
I’m still buying all of those 34007 hooks by the thousand per size... Old habits die hard.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

#10 34007


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I gave up on the 811s about 4yrs ago. I use either the S71 Mustad which is their signature hook modeled from the 34007, in a 4 or 6 for bonefish and a 2 for permit. The other hook I really like for bonefish and redfish are the Mustad Neko hook it is thin but incredibly strong, scary sharp and matte finish. Was designed for the bass guys but is pretty much a fly hook. https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Mustad_TitanX_Wacky_Neko_Rig_Hook/descpage-MTX.html


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Have to get a look at that Neko hook - if the shank isn't too long I may try a few. A few weeks back there was mention of the new Owner Aki Light hook as well that might be of interest - but I have yet to see them on E-Bay at all. All of my Owner Aki hooks (the heavy super sharp hooks I use for tarpon and other big fish) I bought direct from Owner back when I was going full-bore commercial and buying all of my hooks by the thousand per size but doubt I'll ever be doing that again now that I'm no longer tying for shops...


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

I use the daiichi 2546 or the gamakatsu ss15 for bonefish flies sizes 4-8. The Daiich is usually my go to. As said above the 34007 is also good but i don't tie on it much. 811s is my most requested hook but i don't think the price of those makes sense. I don't see what makes them better than any other hook. I hear as many people breaking or bending them as any other hook


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Thoughts on Gamakatsu SL11-3H for bonefish? Silver vs Nickel hooks?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mustad c-70 sd


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

i took @TheAdamsProject suggestion on the neko hook for redfish last year. it's def my favorite redfish hook right now. super sticky, strong enough, doesn't rust like the B10S.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

I tie my redfish flies small in general and I love using the Gama SL113H's in sizes 6-8. I've caught a few bones on them but nothing in numbers like you guys have so take that with a grain of salt. Have had bad experiences with the 811's bending, rusting and breaking at the bend mid fight. Just started messing with Mustad and like tying on them so far. We'll see how they hold up.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I think when you're tying up anything on a #6-8 and it's eaten by a big bone or big fish of any kind and you pour the juice to it, more than likely it's got a big chance it's gonna get straighten out to a point. Well, at least that has been my experience with them. So I try to have smaller bone hooks on smaller bonefish flies for smaller bones and then have a bigger version of the fly with larger hooks for bigger bones, which can take more pressure on em. For me, very small bonefish flies anymore are tied on a good #6 hook (not a junk hook either), which is about as small as I want to go, but will still hold up. Normal bone flies gets a #4 and the bigger bonefish flies gets a #2. All that being said, I like a bonefish hook to be stealthy, not heavy shanked and thick. I also don't like bright silver hooks for them. Dull gray SS is ok, but the bright flashy tinned hook, at least for me, seem to get more refusals. I'm also using black nickel thin carbon hooks with a low profile. I also don't want a big gap hook sticking out of the profile of the fly, keeping the hook "covered up" and concealing it as much as possible within the fly profile. Anymore, they are getting to the point where they are eyeballing flies more and more and if it has a larger profile hook sticking high up and out of the fly, it'll get a more refusals as well.

Those bastards!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Amen....


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

So @Backwater , what's your thoughts on the SL45? Why don't more people use black hooks for bonefish?


----------



## Joekurimai (Jan 9, 2015)

Daiichi 2546. Cost effective, sticky, and survived multiple bonefish to 10#


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

They look ok, but maybe slightly on the heavy shank side for my liking, tho it maybe good in a size 6 or 4 or if you are trying to reach a size 8. I think they look a little too thich in the size #2. I have something I like very similar in a size 5, which they were calling a size 6, but it's slightly bigger, so it looks like an in-betweener, from Korea that I'm testing and playing around with. Almost has that SL45 look. But I wouldn't use it for Bones also in the #2 size.

So yes, I do like black hooks for many things and bones are good with them. Besides, some people like flashy bonefish flies. I don't and try to keep the flash level down as much as possible. A flashy hooks just adds to that flash factor, which I'm leaning away from. So a hook that I really like for the price that I also have some bone flies tied up on and have been using them for snook and such, is the Mustad 3407BN (Black Nickel). So Mustad took the cheap 3407/34007 shape O'Shaugh style hook and made a black nickel plated high carbon hook. Pretty sharp hook too. If rinsed off good and inspected for rust and a feel of the point before each use, it seems to hold up well enough. But the seem tougher than the ole standby 3407/34007 and so far, no real point rolling, bending or breaking. They are about as cheap of a priced hook as you can get. I have no reservations tying up some patterns on them.

With all due respect to Capt Lemay, I don't like the 34007 SS hooks because I've bend and even straighten out too many of them in the past. So I simply ton't trust them. Prolly been about 18yrs ago since I tied up my last fly with them and just used them up for spanish mackerel flies since they don't put on too much pressure and chews up a fly after several fish. Anyway, back in the day there was little to choose from in a SS hook and Mustad cornered the market with the 34007. But the material was somewhat softer than other hooks, But with the simpler drags we had on those reels, it wasn't that big a deal. Today it's different and we have better choices in hooks with better technology built in to them.

I really like the Dai Riki 930 SS hooks in size 4 and size 2. I can get away with slightly larger hooks since they are very thin wire and stealthy. Super sticky sharp hook as well. Good price too and I like the length. I knew a guy complaining about straightening out #6's in those hooks on big bones. Well.... ya know what I think about that.

Both the Daiichi X452 and Tiemco TMC 811S are 2 another hooks in that same shape (The O'Shanghnessy style, which I'm staying away from the SL12S and SC15 shaped hooks for bonefish flies). But they both are not cheap and have that high chrome or tinned look (not my fav look in a hook). But they are strong and super sharp. If I was buying one of these, I'd be reaching for the X452 because they are stupid sharp.

All that being said, bones, perms and pomps all have rubbery lips and having super high end razor sharpness on the point is not that big of a deal. Getting them to eat is! Of course I want a good and sharp hook. But once eaten and you stick em right, there is little chance the hook will shake out because it didn't drive all the way past the barb. Of course, unless you're doing nothing and letting the fish to grind your fly hook out in the sand, which has nothing to do with how sharp it is.

Ted Haas


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Joekurimai said:


> Daiichi 2546. Cost effective, sticky, and survived multiple bonefish to 10#


Joe, we tested these in a #4 on big bones in Hawaii recently. 25 lb tippet and Homosassa drag set. Never straightened or broke one


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

Seymour fish said:


> Joe, we tested these in a #4 on big bones in Hawaii recently. 25 lb tippet and Homosassa drag set. Never straightened or broke one


I've caught 50lb tarpon on that same hook. Its what I use for a majority of the flies I tie. Just wish I could find it in a #10


----------

